# Dallas Roster



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

Who will Dallas have on their 15 man roster
Dirk 
Nash 
Fin
NVAxel
Bradley
Eshenmeyer
Najera
JHoward
MDaniels
Bell
Lafrenz
Tarig Abdul Wahad
Avery Johson
-there is 13 guys who do you think will be the final two?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I think one will be this guy.




> Rookie signs free-agent contract
> The Mavericks have signed their first free agent of the off-season, rookie Marquis Daniels.
> The 6-6 guard agreed to a one-year contract and will join the team for training camp when it opens Sept. 30. The Mavericks signed Daniels on the strength of his play in the summer league, in which he averaged 18.3 points, 3.4 rebounds and 3.4 assists in 10 games.
> 
> Daniels was considered one of the premier undrafted rookies and should have a good chance of making the Mavericks' final roster this season. The Auburn product averaged 18.4 points as a senior and led the Southeastern Conference with 2.3 steals per game.


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...l/mavs/stories/072903dnspomavslede.9a352.html

P.S. I didn't see his name on your list when I first posted this. Sorry.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>godmavs</b>!
> Who will Dallas have on their 15 man roster
> Dirk
> Nash
> ...


JHoward has signed with Magic. :|


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

LOL he meant Josh Howard. The Mavs first round draft pick.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> LOL he meant Josh Howard. The Mavs first round draft pick.


:laugh: I thought he was talking about Juwan Howard. :laugh:


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

It's a possibility that they won't add 2 more. You only need 12 (with 3 more on IL). But if a trade happens, anything is possible. :laugh: 

If the rumors about NVE being traded to Miami gor B. Grant is true, I think Kenny Anderson may be added onto the Mavs roster.

Another FA option is Tyrone Hill. He can add the defensive tioughness in the paint the Mavs lack. Much better than Popeye Jones!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Muffin</b>!
> It's a possibility that they won't add 2 more. You only need 12 (with 3 more on IL). But if a trade happens, anything is possible. :laugh:
> 
> If the rumors about NVE being traded to Miami gor B. Grant is true, I think Kenny Anderson may be added onto the Mavs roster.
> ...


I beleive Jones and the Mavs are parting ways. Right now Im worried about us keeping Bell.

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/073103dnspomavsbriefs.12723.html


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't see why Dallas doesn't re-sign Bell. Bell can play D, and he was starting to break out during the playoffs. The only bad thing I can think of is a jam at the guard position. :sigh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh I actually think that would work nicely... NVE for Grant, and then signing Anderson.

Interesting.

-Petey


----------

